# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Какие-то недоразумения с форумом

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я захожу на него без проблем. А потом он показывает, что я не прошёл авторизацию. Игнорирую и захожу в раздел. Показывает, что я авторизирован. Открываю тему, опять показывает, что я не авторизирован. Когда отвечаю, опять без проблем.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Почистите кэш браузера.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Хорошо.

----------

